# Η εντελέχεια της ενδελέχειας



## Elsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Με αφορμή μια διάλεξη που παρακολούθησα, όπου αναφέρθηκε ο πρώτος όρος, παραθέτω τις δύο λέξεις που πολλοί -όχι αναίτια- μπερδεύουν (κατά το: _Ιράν ή Ιράκ, ποιο είναι το σωστό;_ ).

Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον Τριανταφυλλίδη:

*εντελέχεια* η [endelé<x>ia] O27 : (φιλοσ.) 1. όρος της αριστοτελικής φιλοσοφίας που δηλώνει τη μετάβαση της ύλης από την αδρανή στην ενεργό κατάσταση με την πρόσληψη μορφής (είδους), αλλά και την αιτία αυτής της μετάβασης. 2. ζωτική δύναμη που διέπει και καθοδηγεί την υλική ενέργεια των οργανικών όντων. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἐντελέχεια (στη σημ. 1)]

*ενδελέχεια* η [enδelé<x>ia] O27 : (λόγ.) α. συνεχής και με ζήλο, διαρκής και ακατάπαυστη φροντίδα, επιμέλεια. β. αντί του εντελέχεια. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἐνδελέχεια]

Στην δεύτερη λέξη η ερμηνεία β. με μπέρδεψε. Τι εννοεί;


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοεί πως είναι τόσοι πολλοί που το μπερδεύουν ώστε αναγνωρίζει το "λάθος" σαν θεμιτή πλέον χρήση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

εντελέχεια = entelechy
ενδελέχεια = great care and attention, diligence, thoroughness κ.ά.

Για να πετάμε και το αγγλικό μας.

Να θυμίσω κι εγώ ότι το ΛΚΝ δίνει και «προοιωνίζω : αντί του προοιωνίζομαι». Πουθενά δεν λέει ότι το ενεργητικό είναι εσφαλμένο, πουθενά δεν προειδοποιεί. Ωστόσο, κακά τα ψέματα: σε κάποια κείμενα, αν γράψεις _προοιωνίζω_ αντί για _προοιωνίζομαι_ και _ενδελέχεια_ αντί για την αριστοτελική _εντελέχεια_, ή το ανύπαρκτο _εντελεχής_ αντί για _ενδελεχής_, μπορεί κάποιοι να σε κακολογήσουν, οπότε μια προειδοποίηση καλό είναι να γίνεται, να ξέρουμε και τα ρίσκα που παίρνουμε.


----------



## anef (Mar 9, 2009)

Πολλοί όμως, και μάλιστα πάρα πολλοί, θα σε κακολογήσουν επίσης όταν χρησιμοποιείς ακατανόητες γι' αυτούς λέξεις (κουλτουριάρικες -μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές). Στη σχολή χορού που πάω και έχει φυσικά ανθρώπους από κάθε μορφωτικό επίπεδο και κουλτούρα γίνεται μεγάλη καζούρα με τέτοιες λέξεις. Και μη φανταστείτε τίποτα περίεργο. Μια φορά ένας έρμος μαθητής χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη 'ενίοτε' και ακόμα το λένε! Να μπαίνουν κι αυτές οι προειδοποιήσεις στα λεξικά;


----------



## Elsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Σημειωτέον οτι, το γνωστό γκρουπ, αναφέρει στο site του με απόσπασμα από λεξικό οτι το εννοεί το όνομά του, δεν κάνει λάθος...


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

anef said:


> ... Στη σχολή χορού που πάω και έχει φυσικά ανθρώπους από κάθε μορφωτικό επίπεδο και κουλτούρα γίνεται μεγάλη καζούρα με τέτοιες λέξεις. Και μη φανταστείτε τίποτα περίεργο. Μια φορά ένας έρμος μαθητής χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη 'ενίοτε' και ακόμα το λένε! Να μπαίνουν κι αυτές οι προειδοποιήσεις στα λεξικά;



Γι' αυτό κάποιες λέξεις συνοδεύονται από την ένδειξη «*λόγ.*». Καμπανάκια είναι αυτά. Στο λεξικό μου μάλιστα, στην κλείδα που εξηγεί τις βραχυγραφίες, αναφέρει:
*λόγ.* λόγιο (τζιζ κακά στη σχολή χορού της anef)


----------



## anef (Mar 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γι' αυτό κάποιες λέξεις συνοδεύονται από την ένδειξη «*λόγ.*». Καμπανάκια είναι αυτά. Στο λεξικό μου μάλιστα, στην κλείδα που εξηγεί τις βραχυγραφίες, αναφέρει:
> *λόγ.* λόγιο (τζιζ κακά στη σχολή χορού της anef)



Έτσι μάλιστα! Είναι ξεκάθαρη η προειδοποίηση :) Γιατί σε μερικά λεξικά (ονόματα δε λέμε) το _λόγ._ είναι παρότρυνση και τίτλος τιμής.


----------



## Maikon (Jun 14, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Με αφορμή μια διάλεξη που παρακολούθησα, όπου αναφέρθηκε ο πρώτος όρος, παραθέτω τις δύο λέξεις που πολλοί -όχι αναίτια- μπερδεύουν (κατά το: _Ιράν ή Ιράκ, ποιο είναι το σωστό;_ ).
> 
> Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον Τριανταφυλλίδη:
> 
> ...



Τα επίθετα *ενδελεχής* (ενδελέχεια) και *εντελεχής* (εντελέχεια), παρά την ομοιότητά τους, έχουν διαφορετική ετυμολογική *αρχή* και *σημασία*. Το αρχ. _ενδελεχής_ συνδέεται με το επίθετο *δολιχός* «μακρύς» και σημαίνει *«συνεχής, διαρκής»*, κατ' επέκταση *«επιμελής»*, ενώ το ελνστ. *εντελεχής* (σπάνιο· απαντά το αρχ. *εντελέχεια*) προέρχεται από τη συνεκφορά *«εντελές έχειν»* και δήλωσε αυτόν «που χαρακτηρίζεται από πληρότητα, που είναι πραγματικός και ολοκληρωμένος». *ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗ*


----------

